# how to make an avatar



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I think its time for me to have one. In the past It always said the image was too big when I tried to use my own pictures. Then I tried using pics I found on google..still too big. How did you guys make avatars? Cause I'm really not as grey as my current avatar


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I think avatar size should be 160px X 160px so chose the image which you want for avatar and resize it to 160px. hope that'll work.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

how do I resize it?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just post the pic here, I'll resize for you. or you can do it here http://picresize.com/


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't have one yet, thanks eyeshot- I'll start looking for one, try change my avatar tomarrow


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Click on your name at the top of the screen and go to your profile. Click on edit profile and the add picture is at the top. You can crop it right there. You can go to google images to find a pick and then save it to your computer. It then is ready to load to your profile.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks I have been wondering myself how to do this.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Swampdonkey said:


> Thanks I have been wondering myself how to do this.


Well your avatar shows me you try'd it to long with no success 
cheers 
Ps:cool pic


----------

